# Persistent ringworm and cloth nappies



## minties

Thomas has ringworm on his lower leg, and both buttocks. I know this sounds dumb, but it just occurrd to me that it's probably not a good idea to have him in cloth with this going on? They are pocket nappies so I don't think I could wash them in any sort of hot temp, so the fungal infection may not clear up as well. 

Does this sound about right? I only cold wash nappies anyway, all clothes for that matter. I'm having my next baby by c-section in a few days and don't want to spread the ringworm through the wash.


----------



## Rachel_C

Can you wash them at 60 degrees? I wouldn't use them if you can't wash at 60.


----------



## lindseymw

I have EBay cheapy pockets, I think they say to not wash them at over 30c. 

However, I've washed them at 60c since I bought them (well over a year ago). I personally wouldn't wash any nappy under 60c as I want to make sure all bugs are completely dead. 

DH has washed them at 90c a few times as he has no idea how to use the washing machine bless him. They are still working fine.


----------



## minties

My washing machine doesn't do degrees. It only does cold (takes water from the cold tap), warm (does half water from the cold tap and half from the hot tap) and hot (just water from the hot tap). So whatever temp our hot water cylinder is set at would be the hottest it could do, I think they are generally set around 50-something degrees.

Funnily no one else in the house has caught it, I didn't even know it was ringworm for the first week or two and I was touching it a lot!


----------



## Rachel_C

You could buy some sanitiser to use perhaps. I'm not sure what the options are over there, don't use Napisan as that's bad for nappies but there must be an alternative. Maybe Bio D or similar?


----------



## minties

Hmm not sure, I'll have a look at the supermarket today. I only use plant and mineral based cleaners so hopefully the company I usually get those products from does something I can use. 

The ringworm on his bottom just won't go away, must be annoying him. He's is disposables today, stinky things they are.


----------



## Bean66

Could you soak the nappies in a tea tree (and manuka honey?) solution. Both great antifungals. 

I would say garlic but then the nappies would stink!!


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd make sure the tea tree is at least 4% of the overall solution though, below that and it can be counter productive, apparently :)


----------



## summer rain

My second youngest had persistent ringworm on his legs at around that age, and he was in disposables and all his clothes were done on a hot wash. In the end a bit like you get with verrucas his immune system managed to fight it off for good xx


----------



## Bean66

That's interesting Rachel. Very good to know.

I've also read grapefruit seed extract is good to use.


----------



## qpaulina42

I have some cheapy diapers and some quality diapers and I wash them all on hot. no problems so far.


----------



## mumnbean

My lo has also recently developed ringworm on his bottom. I have stopped the cloth nappies but washed the last lot in a canestan wash ( I use it for hubbies sock too) I have been using canestan cream on his bottom 3 times a day and the areas have faded so I'm down to once a day, but it is only a fungistatic agent so needs 3 months to completely clear and inhibit all spores. Apparently lamisil is fungicidal but not been tested for babies under 1 year.

It's a real pain! I love my fuzzy bums but looks like they'll be on hold for a while at least!


----------

